# Home Inspection in PA needs to be done ASAP



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Is anyone available to do a home inspection in PA? There are 2 that have to be done before they can adopt.

One is in *Lewistown PA * and the other one that has to be done is in *Hellertown PA*.

Please PM me or email me at [email protected] if you can help.


----------

